# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Vamos preparando la próxima quedada en Barcelona? (14/1/08)

## mralonso

Vamos preparando la próxima quedada en Barcelona? (14/1/08 3h)

Pues haber.. que mejor manera de hacer una buena quedada magica para empezar bien el año ?

Este mes ya viene navidad y es hora de Presentar todos nuestros juegos aprendidos durante el año y lo mas importante, estar con la familia.

Por eso propongo el día 15, Para variar un domingo, para ser solidarios con la junte que trabaja los domingos, i la hora havia pensado las 3 para aprovechar la luz del día... Asia empalmamos comer en Viena y cenar en Viena jajajajaj

(que espero que la rubia esa vuelvan...) que las hipnotizo y me las ligo ajajaj

Así que are encuesta de los días de enero que os puedan ir bien.

Espero que vengáis todos ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## MagoMero

Mralonso (Alons)
Lamentablemente... no podré asistir... el 4 inicio una nueva aventura en USA y no podré ir a las Kdd's que se realicen próximamente... :-(  :-(  :-( 

Pero seguiré conectado y con el msn a punto para compartir experiencias, e historias que sucedan aquí i allí  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Espero que os lo paseis genial y que colgueis fotos (yo aré lo propio desde el Magic Castle!!!!) :P  :P 

Saludos

----------


## magomigue

2009??¿¡¡no es un poco exagerao?¿

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> 2009??¿¡¡no es un poco exagerao?¿


¿Que pasa?
Somos catalanes
Si reservamos ahora, nos hacen el 1% de descuento.
Un chollo.

----------


## mralonso

tio... por un 1% no reserbo un año antes...
pero si fuera 1,5... me lo pienso...

----------


## MagMinu

:O:O a esta kdda no falto ni yo jajajaja.
Que me muero de ganas d volver a veros jajajajajaja

Pero antes devo confirmar si tengo o no partido.  :117: Xd

Sludos

----------


## MAURI

por mi parte no hay problema en el dia, siempre y cuando lo sepa con un par de semanas de antelacion.
Me adapto a la mayoria

----------


## rifaj

Y volvió...


Me apunto.

----------


## Némesis

El 21 es lunes... No va muy bien, no? Mejor el 20, digo yo... Los otros estoy en Andorra (sí, soy un pesao, lo sé... Pero es lo que hay. Lo que tiene que hacer uno para ganarse las judías).

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Je! Creo que se le fué la olla y miró el Enero del 2007...  :D 

Si o no, mralonso?

Yo voto por un domingo cualquiera. Como la peli!! jeje! :P

----------


## mralonso

pues decir bosotros dia y ora  :117:

----------


## mralonso

el 14 enero que tal ?
hacemos lista ?

----------


## Andrew

Yo me apunto sea el dia que sea... hombre, preferir preferir... me vá mejor un sábado ( a demás, hay mas gente por la calle si queremos hacer street-magic). Lo que sí que propongo aférrimamente es sustituir la opción Viena por otra (véase pans&copany o algo similar...) no me gustó como nos trataron la última vez, sobretodo cuando nos hecharon a media tarde diciéndonos que nos fuésemos porque el local estaba lleno y necesitaban sitio.  

Bueno, lo dicho, yo vengo se el día que sea, pero si es sábado mejor.

----------


## dante

Tambien tenemos que reconocer que la liamos bastante y erasmos muchos montando jaleo ajajaj. Pero no hacíamos daño a nadie.

Al final como quedamos? que día?

----------


## mralonso

14 enero, a las 3... para aprobechar el sol... hasta que nos echen del pans ajjajaj

yo no canviaria aquel dia del pans por nada del mundo ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

me lige con adrew a a 4 habuelitas con el tanga.. y la de la mesa de al lado.....

----------


## MAURI

ALONSO!!! que el 14 de enero es lunes!!
jejje No sabes como hacerlo para que los años no pasen!!
sabados posible: 12, 19, 26
Si al final se decide un sabado, para mi es un poco pronto. Trabajo hasta las 14.00h  .
per en fin, ya llegaré!!

----------


## mralonso

pues el 13..
no mire ni las fechas... yo lo puse por las botaciones...

pues el 13 a las 3 (para los que trabajen en sabadoi solo puedan domingo)

----------


## Andrew

Buf... yo eso de quedar a las 15:00...
un pokillo pronto no?

----------


## Némesis

Demasiado pronto...

----------


## rifaj

Yo si es en domingo puedo, pero nose a que hora llegare.

PD:Si la kdd es de street no creo que venga, estoy un poco oxidado.

----------


## Andrew

Las quedadas no son "solo" de street-magic.... hacemos de todo...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Andrew eso suena un poquillo mal, de todo de todo.....?   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

En los sex shop hay un buen stuff para preparar rutinas mágicas  :117: 
No veas como mejoran los juegos

----------


## rifaj

> Las quedadas no son "solo" de street-magic.... hacemos de todo...


Lo se, pero antiguamente se quedava cierto dia para hacer solo street magic o kdd normal, parece ser que las cosas cambian.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Claro, tardas tanto en volver...

----------


## mralonso

Mirar... No estoi mui Para quedadas... cosas personales... si no os importa que alguien decida dia y ora...

Nos vemos ¡ ¡

----------


## vulcano

¿No habiamos hablado algo, sobre hacer la quedada por la mañana? Por eso de aprovechar mas la luz. 

Por mi si es Dabado o Domingo, me va bien.

 8)  :(  :!:

----------


## Andrew

Ostras... pues eso de hacer la quedada por la mañana... no me parece mal...

----------


## dante

A mi me parece bien quedar por la mañana, aunque un fin de semana no soy persona por la mañana, sino un vago proceso de transformación en persona.
Pero eso de aprovechar las horas de luz me gusta.

----------


## dante

Aceptamos ya el día y la hora o hay alguna propuesta más?

Por cierto ya casi está acabado el DVD del concuso, un poquito más de paciencia   :Wink:

----------


## mralonso

Por motibos personales dante llebara la quedada, yo no se seguro si bendre.. x contar ma con el si que con el no

Dante, todo tullo

----------


## vulcano

Pues por mi, está bien el 13 o el 20. ( me iria mejor el 20, pero si es el 13, no pasa nada).
Ya ireis pensando algo.

P.D.: Dante,...por fin he podido ver los tres primeros episodios de Decklords, y me he divertido mucho. Lastima que el emule me tarda mucho en bajar. Pero tengo paciencia y sigo descargando los que faltan.


Mralonso...¿que te pasa, que estás tan alicaido? Venga, animo, y a tirar p'alante.
 :evil:  :twisted:  :!: 
Saludos  y que paseis muy felices fiestas.

----------


## mralonso

segun enquestas 13 enero...


poner la hora i listos

----------


## mralonso

TENGO UN JUEGO BASTANTE ORIGINAL QUE ARE SI QUEDAMOS...
PODRIAMOS PONER HORA Y LISTA DE LOS QUE VIENEN N ?

----------


## SIGLATTI

Hago una lista provisional a ver que tal, asi que confirmar o desconfirmar...

Quasi
Vulcano
Dante
Nemesis
Andrew
Rifaj
Ricky Berlin
Josep M.
Fabi the Clown
The Black Prince
Siglatti


MagoMero :( Baja....

Dia 13 y que alguien ponga la hora, a mi me da igual.

----------


## vulcano

Entre 10:30 y 11:00 ¿Estaria bien?
A mi me va bien cualquier hora.
Yo en principio confirmo que voy, salvo imprevistos 8-)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yo últimamenteo voy a estar de albañil los fines de semana, así que seguramente enero y febrero no me vereis! :(

----------


## mralonso

merci

y yo....

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Me confirmo! Salvo imprevistos...

A las 11'00 me parece bien. Me da igual la hora... :P

Yep, yep! :P

----------


## mralonso

nueba lista

Quasi
Vulcano
Dante
Nemesis
Andrew
Rifaj
Ricky Berlin
Josep M.
Fabi the Clown
The Black Prince
Siglatti 
Fabi The Clown
mralonso
mustach (por confirmar)

----------


## Andrew

Ricky... ¿albañil?

eso me suena a piso nuevo.... buf...
te entiendo perfectamente... yo acabo de pasar por lo mismo!

----------


## mralonso

tengo pensada una aparicion de todos,
para grabar. 

ara falta 30minutos de prebas x weno.

(bendre preparado de nuebas cosas) ¡ ¡

----------


## juanichi

Hola
Si puedo y me lo permitís me gustarais asistir

----------


## SIGLATTI

Que chicos, le damos permiso a Juanichi :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

Tranquilo Juanichi, que yo sepa no se le ha negado nunca a nadie la asistencia.

Que hable el jefe...........

quien es el jefe :Confused: ??

----------


## vulcano

Por supuesto que puedes venir, Juanichi.

Mralonso: Bien, ya te veo mas animado. Seguro que nos sorprenderas a muchos con tu buen hacer. Estoy deseando.

Que lastima Riki que no puedas venir. Pero lo primero es lo primero.

Saludos. :twisted:  :P  :twisted:

----------


## mralonso

Aqui al unico que no an dejado benir e a mi, por eso las quedadas la s moto yo ejejej

si no no Ricky Berlin no me deja  :117: 

estaremos encantados de que bengas, Por cierto juanichi solo ai 3 requisitos

Que te guste la Magia
Pasarselo vien
NO tener miedo al papel flach (esta es mia)

----------


## juanichi

> Aqui al unico que no an dejado benir e a mi, por eso las quedadas la s moto yo ejejej
> 
> si no no Ricky Berlin no me deja 
> 
> estaremos encantados de que bengas, Por cierto juanichi solo ai 3 requisitos
> 
> Que te guste la Magia
> Pasarselo vien
> NO tener miedo al papel flach (esta es mia)


1º Si me gusta la magia es poc, me encanta la adoro, que mas puedo decir
2º Pasarlo bien, sobretodo si estas rodeado con buenas gentes 
3º correré ese riesgo, jejeje pero me fió de ti

Gracias

----------


## mralonso

Pues como te fias, te guardo un juego para ti  :D

----------


## SIGLATTI

A ver que tal...

Quasi 
Vulcano 
Dante 
Nemesis 
Andrew 
Rifaj 
Josep M. 
The Black Prince 
Siglatti 
Fabi The Clown 
mralonso 
mustach (por confirmar)
Juanichi

Ricky te he borrado ya, ¿estas seguro?
No te fies Juanichi que es peligroso...........  :Lol:

----------


## mralonso

no soi peligroso..

alguan vez e quemado a alguien ?

----------


## mralonso

rectifico...

alguna vez e quemado a alguien entero ?

a que no ?
 :D

----------


## vulcano

Bueno, esto se va animando. En la la lista de Siglati sobra un Fabi the Clown. Bueno quiero decir que los has puesto dos veces. ESos duendes de las teclassss....  :Lol:  

Alonso, te he visto en el segundo episodio de Decklords y me he dado cuenta de que te encanta el papel flash. Suerte que editaron del video cuando assaste la paloma que si nooo....  :Oops:  jejejeje. 
Es broma, lo manipula muy bien. Yo hace mucho que no lo uso y le tengo un poco de respeto.

Bueno. Estoy en contacto con mi compañero, y si se anima tambien vendrá, pero no lo incluyais en la lista anun ya que no se seguro.

Saludos.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ya esta editado, gracias Vulcano.
No he puesto el dia
Dia 13 de Enero a las 10.30?

----------


## vulcano

8) O.K. por mi está bien.
A ver los demas que dicen.

----------


## mralonso

ok, 10:30

y bulcano ejjeje

tengo preparado para ti otra sorpresita jejeje

la verdad que tengo una para todos...

me falta dante..nemesis...sigalti y mi gran amigo mauri.

y dante, no te dejes la camara eeeee ejjeje

----------


## vulcano

Juer alonso. Si ya tenia ganas de ir, ahora con las sorpresitas ya es que no duermo.  :Lol:   :shock:

----------


## Josep M.

Yo no habia dicho nada aún, y estoy en la lista! Así me gusta, que me veáis como indispensable!  :Wink1: 

De momento me va bien, aunque nunca puedo asegurar nada: estoy un poco al estilo Némesis (subsituir Andorra por Les Garrigues), y los findes los tengo que aprovechar al máximo.  

A raíz de lo que ya se habia comentado con algunos, estaria bien hacer de vez en cuando una KMB sin street magic, con la intención de que sea más para aprender juegos que para practicarlos. Ya lo hablaremos en la quedada, haria falta poder hacerlo en un local o en casa de alguien...

Alonso, esta Navidad ya me he iniciado en el flash!. Y con la izquierda!. Ya hablaremos, quiero mejorar algunas cosicas...

Salut!!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## Josep M.

> rectifico...
> alguna vez he quemado a alguien entero ?
> a que no ?
>  :D


No, porque no hacen papel Flash tan grande, que si no...

:D

----------


## mralonso

Tengo papel flaix de 2 metros x 2 metros ejejej

Y con eso ago desaparecer una mesa entera ajejejeje

----------


## MagoMero

Que guay... y en plena luz del día...
yo me lo perderé... :-(  :-(  :-(  pero quiero ver FOTOS!!!!!!

Saludos

----------


## vulcano

> Que guay... y en plena luz del día...
> yo me lo perderé... :-(  :-(  :-(  pero quiero ver FOTOS!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos


Tendras fotos, no te preocupes.
Lastima que no estes.
Que te vaya bien. :( 
 :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## mralonso

tu pon las noticias, escuxaras.... luz de fuego mi potente desaparece media barcelona ¡ ¡

jajajaj´


no...

el papel lo guardo x otra cosa...

----------


## vulcano

JM escribió:[
A raíz de lo que ya se habia comentado con algunos, estaria bien hacer de vez en cuando una KMB sin street magic, con la intención de que sea más para aprender juegos que para practicarlos. Ya lo hablaremos en la quedada, haria falta poder hacerlo en un local o en casa de alguien...


JM  :Wink1: 

Me parece muy buena idea. Será cuestion de hablarlo. Mi piso no es muy grande, pero alguna reunion podremos hacer. Ya hablaremos.
 :shock:  8)  :P

----------


## mralonso

tengo una torre bastante grande en dosrius, tengo 7 habitaciones, 23 camas.. es bastante grande, si quereis podéis quedaros a dormir

ya contareis si os interesa
un saludo

----------


## rifaj

Yo no vendre, me va mal  :-( 

Aver si puedo en la proxima.

----------


## vulcano

> tengo una torre bastante grande en dosrius, tengo 7 habitaciones, 23 camas.. es bastante grande, si quereis podéis quedaros a dormir
> 
> ya contareis si os interesa
> un saludo


Que pasada alonso. Yo, lo de quedarme a dormir lo tengo mal, por la familia, pero una quedada sin que nadie moleste, es muy tentador.  8) 
Ya hablaremos.  :Lol: 
Muy generoso por tu parte. Gracias.

----------


## mralonso

si la famila no son muchos te los puedes llebar  :117: 
mintras no seais mas de 7  :117: 

mas de 7 lo digo pq en el piso de ariba tengo 2 literas i un sofa cama
que en teoria cabeis todos

(no cobrare entrada)  :117: 

Solo Pondremos un precio para comprar comida i cosas

quin se apunta ?

----------


## vulcano

Pues yo creo que seria interesante. Creo justo llevar comida o poner un fondo para comprar, y se podria hacer una reunion de ese tipo. Mi familia son dos mas. (mujer e hijo que estubieron en la anterior quedada, por ahi de estrangis). Podriamos pensarlo para mas adelante. Pero me dá un poco de apuro. No quisiera abusar de tu confianza y agradezco mucho el gesto. Mi casa sigue abierta para reuniones pequeñas.

A ver si los demas se pronuncian y opinan. Seria guay. :twisted:

P.D.:  Mralonso,Te he agregado al mesenger.

----------


## mralonso

estaria encantado de que mi torre sirviera para quedadas magicas y se animara un poco.

creo que en 2 dias, viernes i sabado, o sabado y domingo podriamos aprenser todos de todos, y de esa manera aprener mas de lo que nos imajinamos.

I VLCANO, puedes decir lo que quieras, en esa torre hace 3 años que no ba nadie... i toda la famila la tiene olbidada...

proponer lo que queras yo estare conforme en todo ¡ ¡

pdta: quin traiga a la quedada una chica soltera no paga comida xd

si podeis traer chicas mejor ajja que si no parecera una quedada de gays ajjajajaj

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo ya le he comentado a un par de personas el tema de esas reuniones, en mi casa tengo sitio, lo hablamos en la quedada....

Un saludo.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Vaya! Parece que lo de hacer magia es una excusa para montar una orgía...

Yo creo que podría invitar a unas amigas pero antes prefiero conoceros en vivo. Es que no me fío demasiado... jejeje! Estará bueno hablarlo en la Kedada.

Un abrazo y Feliz Año!

----------


## vulcano

Pues si. Estoy de acuerdo con lo de esas reuniones, y lo hablamos en la quedada en persona, y asi nos conocemos mas.

Os dejo, que acabo de recibir el libro Rutinas asombrosas de David Williamson...  :Lol:  y voy a devorarlo :roll:   :Wink:   8)

----------


## mralonso

Fabi The Clown......

quantas mas mejor ajjajaja

somos todos d eputa madre 
xd

menos yo que se me ba la castaña un poco,
si me conoces no te asustes.. veras que no paro de hacer magia todo el dia i sacar fuego de casi todos los sitos xd

si vienes te aseguro te lo pasaras genial

x cierto... se a canviado el dia n....

a domingo 27....

que os parece ?

----------


## vulcano

Por mi está bien el cambio a domingo 27. Pero es el ultimo domingo que tengo libre hasta Marzo. Todo Febrero trabajo de 4º turno, que quiere decir que curro los fines de semana y tengo libre entre semana.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Vale! Yo tengo un examen el día 1 pero espero tenerlo mínimamente preparado para entonces...

De momento no me va mal el 27.

Abrazote! :P

----------


## Josep M.

OK, también puedo quedar el 27.

Pero _po favó_, no cambiemos mucho más las fechas, eh?.

Al resto le va bien??

----------


## dante

sips!! perfecto. Entonces el 27

----------


## Adriancico

Yo también quiero! yo también!

En principio no tengo problemas de fecha/hora (ventajas de vivir del paro :-))

Si queréis mi email o el messenger para concretar detalles, pedídmelo por MP.

Un saludo

----------


## MAURI

el 27 perfecto!!

----------


## SIGLATTI

Vamos a ver si organizamos esto.
Por ahora:

Quasi 
Vulcano 
Dante 
Nemesis 
Andrew 
Josep M. 
The Black Prince 
Siglatti 
Fabi The Clown 
mralonso 
mustach (por confirmar) 
Juanichi 
Adriancico
Mauri

Ricky Berlin ya tendras las obras listas?
Rifaj a ver si con el cambio de dia puedes venir.

Dia 27 a las 10.30h

Alons decidido? seguro :Confused: ?  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Si falta alguien perdón y que lo diga.
Si sobra, pues lo mismo.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hombre, 27 creo que podré. Le voy a preguntar a la baraja a ver que tal le va para ese día...


EDIT: Me ha dicho que lo que el FP diga.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Vamos a ver si organizamos esto.
> Por ahora:
> 
> Quasi 
> Vulcano 
> Dante 
> Nemesis 
> Andrew 
> Josep M. 
> ...


mustach? Es quién yo creo? quién lo conoce?

Un saludo,

----------


## mralonso

Solo queda esperar ¡ ¡

----------


## vulcano

Juerrr, se hace interminable la espera. 
Por favor no cambieis ya la fecha que es el ultimo "finde" que tengo  libre hasta que vuelva a cambiar de turno.

 :twisted:  8)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mralonso

yo tengo una gana de presentar 4 juegos... 

2 semanas.....

----------


## A.Marin

que pasa nadie se acuerda de mi!!!!
vale... 
ya pedireis algo

----------


## Némesis

Tengo buenas noticias (para algunos, claro, para otros no sé   :Wink:  ).
Salvo adebacle monumental, podréis volver a contar conmigo.
No será gran cosa, porque hace meses que ni cojo una puñetera baraja.
Pero me alegraré de volver a ver a algunos y de conocer, al fin, a otros muchos.

Un fuerte abrazo.
 :Smile1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Y las buenas noticias?

----------


## Némesis

Que tú serás el numi.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Nimu que?

----------


## SIGLATTI

Perdona A Marin, todos nos acordamos de ti y de tu cajita   :Smile1:  los siento, considerate añadido a la lista, es que con tanta gente........  :Wink:

----------


## juanichi

Un saludo

Contar conmigo para el 27 gracias

----------


## mralonso

Nueba lista

Quasi
Vulcano
Dante
Nemesis
Andrew
Josep M.
The Black Prince
Siglatti
Fabi The Clown
mralonso
mustach (por confirmar)
Juanichi
Adriancico
Mauri 
amarin
Adriancico
juanichi
Magic pampa
(otro) no me se el nombre

----------


## A.Marin

alomejor no podre assistir a esta kdd  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## mralonso

Te passare fotos  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> alomejor no podre assistir a esta kdd  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(


k te debo un libro!!

----------


## mralonso

dejamelo a mi  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Lo que diga Marin, que el libro es suyo.

----------


## A.Marin

definitivamente no podre asistir, y por supuesto te lo presto es el de alquimia ya hos poneis deacuerdo tu y riky

----------


## JaumeBF

Ey, si puedo me paso con mi amigo.


Un saludo, 

Jaume.

----------


## mralonso

ok,merci :D

----------


## mralonso

ok,merci :D 

JaumeBF
Quasi
Vulcano
Dante
Nemesis
Andrew
Josep M.
The Black Prince
Siglatti
Fabi The Clown
mralonso
mustach (por confirmar)
Juanichi
Adriancico
Mauri
amarin
Adriancico
Magic pampa
(otro) no me se el nombre

----------


## Ritxi

¿Aun puede apuntarse otro más a la kedada?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si me compras mi equipo de Matrix por 7000€, si.

----------


## Ritxi

> Si me compras mi equipo de Matrix por 7000€, si.



Estamos en rebajas, ¿aceptas un descuento?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

si va, 6999,99€

----------


## Ritxi

Oye! que esto lo lee todo el mundo y luego la fama de tacaños no nos la quita nadie  :D

----------


## Ricky Berlin

La pela es la pela
Y si llegas a ser de los Madriles, te sale a 8999.99  :117:

----------


## mralonso

claro que si  :Wink1: 


Ritxi
Quasi
Vulcano
Dante
Nemesis
Andrew
Josep M.
The Black Prince
Siglatti
Fabi The Clown
mralonso
mustach (por confirmar)
Juanichi
Adriancico
Mauri
amarin
Adriancico
juanichi
Magic pampa
(otro) no me se el nombre

----------


## A.Marin

que yo finalmente no podre assistir depende de como me encuentre me paso o no

----------


## JaumeBF

Y al final... el dia 28 a qué hora?


Un saludo.

----------


## MAURI

JaumeBF, el domingo 27, no te lies!!!
sobre las 10.30 en la puerta del FNAC (Triangle)

----------


## Némesis

Espera, que me pierdo. ¿¿¿10.30 de la mañana :Confused: 
 :shock:

----------


## MAURI

eso parece. En la pag 3 se dijo de 10.30 a 11.00 de la mañana.
Acabarlo de concretar entre todos!!

----------


## vulcano

Es correcto. Se habia quedado el domingo 27 a las 10:30 de la mañana mas o menos.

 :Lol:   :Oops:   :!:  :!:

----------


## MagMinu

Gente lo siento pero no podré asistir.

Jugando a futbol me rompí los ligamentos externos del tobillo derecho y como podeis comprenser no puedo ir hacia barcelona y pasearme por toda ella.

Mr.Alons sorry tio, tenia muchas ganas de ir jeje

Bueno gente otro dia sera, espero poder compartir mi magia con totodos vosotros mas adelante.

Ya me pasareis la fotos

Saludos y que vaia bien. :D

----------


## mralonso

bueno, aprovecho y os cuento que me iré a las fuerzas armadas.... el próximo 21 de febrero... estaré en cuta.... 3 años...
me sabrá muy mal pero casi no podre estar x la magia.. y lo que me sabe peor.. por vosotros......
Espero acer de esta quedada algo inolvidable ' ¡ ¡¡  algo memorable...
así que pido que si podáis traigáis una manta o una tela grande de 7 x 7 o algo así x hacer una aparición de todos....
y una foto de todos firmada x llevarla en el casco  Xd eso no es broma xd

bueno... tenia un escrito de 7 hojas en el word ablando de cada de vosotros.. pero  se me cero y no tengo ganas de pasarme otras 16 horas ablando de 32 personas xd

Gente...... me sabe muy mal... en serio pero bueno.. 1 vez al mes subiré a barcelon, haber si coincide con alguna quedada  :Wink1: 

un saludo i un abrazo enorme x todos ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## iviro

Por la mañana imposible............

Posibilidad de encontraros por la tarde en algún sitio?
Si salgo pronto,claro.

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Alonso, ¿Te vas al ejército? ¿Lo dices en serio?

----------


## mralonso

ejército..... operaciones especiàles....subcategoria.. francotirador..

Si me ire un tiempo, x no os preocupeis, no dejare la magia del todo.. lo unico que no podre aprenser mas....

por cierto... ai algu tipo de sei en irak ?
(no acepto la coña de los camicazes.. que desaparecen tocando un boton.. ya me lo an echo..)

por cierto, me traere 1 amiga seguramente... porque sera que las chicas te buscan quando tienes novia o te bas.....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ejército..... operaciones especiàles....subcategoria.. francotirador..


Como dispares igual que escribes más vale que nuestros soldados se pongan a cubierto cuando cojas el rifle..... :roll:

----------


## mralonso

Mira de no pasar por ahí... haber si te daré... sin querer.....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Mira de no pasar por ahí... haber si te daré... sin querer.....


Me quedaré quieto.... así disminuyo las posibilidades de que me des   :Lol:

----------


## vulcano

:(  :(  :(  :(  :shock: Juer Alonso. Me has "dejao" de piedra. Eso si que ha sido un impacto. Pero en fin, si es tu decision, espero que sea para bien.
Y...estoy seguro de que disparas bien. Ya sabes por que lo sé...jejeje.Solo, eso si,   :Oops:  espero que no tengas que disparar a nadie nunca.

¿Has dicho Ceuta?...Yo hice la mili alli en Ceuta...que curioso.

Nos vemos en la quedada.
 :Wink:

----------


## mralonso

i lo de disparar... llebo 4 años de tiro olimpico ajjajaja no creo tener problemas  :117:

----------


## vulcano

:o  :D jajajajaja...lo sabiiia. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## mralonso

Que buen mentalist, No esperaba Menos  :Wink1:

----------


## MAURI

Neng!! lo del ejercito pensaba que era coña, pero ya veo que va en serio!!
Seguro que revolucionas el ejercito.
Espero que tengas mucha suerte.

Por cierto.....al final a que hora se queda?
Seria cuestion de ir concretando.

----------


## Josep M.

Por mi como si quedamos a las 8 de la mañana, yo soy de madrugar.

Pero creo que para el bien de muchos, sera mejor quedar a las 11. Desayunados. Así no perderemos tiempo, y los que han hecho sabado sabadete (o los que vienen de fiuerqaa) podran recuperarse un poco . Además habrá más gente rondando por la calle.

Qués os parece?

JM

----------


## Némesis

Yo voto por las 11.
Es más, me presentaré a las 11 aunque no lo aprobéis.   :Lol:  
Alonso, deja el fusil en casaaaa!!! Eso sí, traete la baraja   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MAURI

ADJUDICADO!!!
a las 11.00h.

----------


## mralonso

X si acaso yo estare x alli a las 9, quien quiera benir a desallunar o tenga qualquier problema me llame al mv

678071914

No os dejeis las cartas ¡¡  ¡
ni las camaras eee ejjejej

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Un momento! Que me he perdido!!!
Que día es la KDD :Confused:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> JaumeBF, el domingo 27, no te lies!!!
> sobre las 10.30 en la puerta del FNAC (Triangle)


vale  :117: 
Joer!!! editar el título del post. Mi neurisma cerebral se ha ido a Febrero!

----------


## Adriancico

Me ha surgido un compromiso de última hora y no voy a poder ir :-(

Otra vez será...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

si es una mujer, estás exculpado

----------


## mralonso

CAMBIAMOS EL DIA ? :117:  JAJAJAJ
 solo falta 1 dia ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## A.Marin

alomejor me paso pero por la tarde para hacer la foto de todos 
alomejor llegare sobre la 4 o las 5 no se seguro aun. todo depende de lo que me diga el medico si puedo caminar o no.

----------


## MagMinu

jajaja A.Marin tu y yo tamos igual xdxd

Yo tampoco se si podre asistir hasta mañana a primera hora no lo podre confirmar.

Porque sin poder andar dudo que venga xd

Saludos!

----------


## Fabi The Clown

No voy a ir!!! :-( 
Bueno, me da pena no poder estar pero estoy en una masía en medio del campo con mi sielito lindo... Así que no me voy a quedar del todo mal... :D 
Jueeerrr... Siempre me pasa lo mismo! Por eso me mola preparar las cosas pim-pam. Siempre que hago planes a largo plazo... pasa algo!

Un abrazote a todos y a pasarlo bien!!
La próxima vez será...

Be Happy!!! :P

----------


## MAURI

Yo estare a las 10.30  y tendre que irme sobre las 14.00h.
los deberes de padre me reclaman!!
pero no faltare a l cita!!
Por cierto!! Andrew esta con la gripe y dudp que venga.
Tendremos que romper el hielo cualquiera de nosotros!!

----------


## vulcano

Yo tambien me tengo que volver a medio dia. Pero alli estaré.
Para los que no podeis venir,...pues ota vez será. 
Recuperaos pronto de las lesiones.
Saludos.
 :Smile1:

----------


## The Black Prince

Son las 7 y acabo de llegar a casa....po va ser que no almenos que me anime mucho(nononono).Un abrazo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yo al final también he pinchado. Me he puesto pocho esta noche y estaba = por la mñn. Sorry!!!

----------


## vulcano

Bueno. Espero que los que esteis malitos, os recupereis sin problemas.
He puesto las fotos que yo tengo en un nuevo hilo en cambalache-encuentros.
Supongo que no tendreis problemas para verlo.
Si no, me lo decis y copio el link aqui.


Has sido emocionante volver a veros y tambien conocer a los que no conocia, y a los que no habeis podido venir...se os eche de menos.
saludos. :roll:

----------


## juanichi

Un saludo
Pues yo no conocía a nadie y me a gustado mucho el encuentro, espero poder asistir a próximos encuentros 
voy a ver las fotos y colgare algunas que yo tengo

----------


## A.Marin

a que hora aveis terminado, yo me he paseado a la pata coja por toda plaza cata y el viena y no os he visto y el alonso no cojia el movil tiene que tener como unas 20 o mas llamadas mias

----------


## Josep M.

> a que hora aveis terminado, yo me he paseado a la pata coja por toda plaza cata y el viena y no os he visto y el alonso no cojia el movil tiene que tener como unas 20 o mas llamadas mias


Pues al final no nos hemos quedado a comer... Hemos marchado a las 2:30 + o - ...

Jué, lo siento! 

Yo me lo he pasado en grande, y he aprendido un montón, quizá el dia que mas. Voy a buscar el link que decís.

A ver si los de los vídeos los colgais pronto, que me quiero ver. No hace falta que los pongais editados! Propongo el rapidshare (www.rapidshare.com). 

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## MAURI

Mañana mismo intentare colgar los videos en www.rapidshare.com.
No se muy bien como funciona, pero lo intentaremos!!
Palabra de Mauri!!
Por cierto.....sois todos unos monstruos!!

----------


## Ritxi

Yo también me lo pase en grande, y prueba de ello es que me quede hasta el final con Mauri y Josep M.
Se que esta vez solo hicé de espectador y no hice aportaciones hasta el final.
Prometo lanzarme más la próxima vez :twisted:

----------

